# Turkey Loaf for Dogs



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I found a way to use the left over turkey and thought some of you might want to try this also. Cicero loves turkey...now it will last longer. 

*Lazy Turkey Loaf (for dogs)*

_Makes 6 servings_
2 pounds ground turkey
1/2 cup cooked vegetables
1 teaspoon garlic powder*
1 egg
1/2 cup quick-cook barley
1 cup quick-cook oats
4 ounces canned no-fat gravy

Preheat oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit. In a mixing bowl combine turkey, vegetables, garlic powder, egg, barley and oats. Mix thoroughly. Spoon into a greased loaf pan and pat down meat mixture until level. Spread gravy on top of loaf and bake for 1 to 1 1/2 hours. Cool and cut into six even slices. Store unused portions in refrigerator.

*Jerky Turkey Dog Treats*
1 lb. raw ground turkey (or chicken)
2 Tbsp. extra-virgin olive oil
2 tsp. finely chopped fresh herbs such as thyme or parsley (optional)
1.Preheat oven  to 225 degrees F. 
2. Combine all ingredients in a food processor and puree the mixture. 
3. Line a jellyroll pan with aluminum foil or parchment paper (it makes clean-up easier) and pour the mixture into it. 
4. Spread evenly.
5. Bake two hours with the oven door slightly ajar to allow the moisture to escape. 
6. Remove from oven and using a pizza cutter  or knife, cut into small, individual-sized portions.
7. Place pieces back in the oven, flipped over, and bake an additional one to two hours, or until the treats are dry and leathery.

8. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Those are some interesting ideas! I've been wondering just what to do with the leftover turkey here! After cooking so much yesterday, I'm not so sure I want to get too involved LOL!

Maybe I could just my dehydrator. Has anyone made turkey jerky? If so, I could use some pointers, like how thin to slice it and do I need to do anything other than dry it?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Christy,

I make chicken jerky regularly for my boys. For turkey, I'd recommend slicing it into 3/8" thick slices, then laying them in the dehydrator. If the turkey is already cooked, you don't need to do anything else to it.

Have fun!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Hi Christy,
> 
> I make chicken jerky regularly for my boys. For turkey, I'd recommend slicing it into 3/8" thick slices, then laying them in the dehydrator. If the turkey is already cooked, you don't need to do anything else to it.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks! I just put it in the dehydrator.  Poor dogs are going crazy tho! ound: How long do you do the chicken for? :ear:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I turn my dehydrator to the hottest setting, 160 F I think, and it ends up taking about 4-6 hours, depending on how many trays I am doing at one time. I rotate the trays around partway through also. They are done when they are pretty hard and dry looking. They harden up a little more as they cool. I put them in a freezer ziploc bag and store them in the freezer. I defrost a batch at time, but store them in the fridge just to be safe. My guys LOVE them!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Jane.  I have the last couple pieces in now. I had trouble with the pieces crumbling apart when I cut them so I have some that are just small treat size. I gave them a couple little ones and they liked it!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great idea. I hope people share some dehydrated recipes. I have left over sweet potatoes and last time they didn't turn out  Just be careful with turkey. Little Belle got sick today on it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Great idea. I hope people share some dehydrated recipes. I have left over sweet potatoes and last time they didn't turn out  Just be careful with turkey. Little Belle got sick today on it.


Belle!  Awww Sorry to hear she got sick! With her beign a raw food girl now, I wouldn't think the turkey would do it. Hope she's feeling better now!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy- I think it is more my MIL forgets Belle is 5lbs and not 60  Ofcourse Belle doesn't stop We tried to say make sure only a little but ya know how it goes. Everyone is being better and I overheard this morning, "Belle, I can't feed you cause you get sick!" Maybe now they will believe me


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Better late than never! I tried to be very careful with my guys. They only got a tablespoon of turkey because I didn't want them to have the bad poos!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy- see there were no cling ons cause it all came up. I just can't believe how much they gave her! At least Dora and Dash follow me around all the time so they were safe


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Christy- see there were no cling ons cause it all came up. I just can't believe how much they gave her! At least Dora and Dash follow me around all the time so they were safe


:jaw: You should have made them clean it up! :frusty: THAT would teach them! :whip:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jane, which dehydrator do you have?


----------

